#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  November Member Of The Month

## DistortedReality

Are your eyes tearing up for some unexplained reason?

No? Just me? Hm. Weird.

Anyways. Enough about me lets talk about the newest Member of the Month! When this killer Vegie who's been around since 2013 isn't jamming to some funky tunes, he's polishing his 8 Master Gamer trophies for RP's such as; A New Dawn: 2650, Third Heaven: The Battle of the Elemental Four or, Gears. He's involved in a couple different Rp's like Kill Field and Dracoamerica: The Next Great War and not to mention this member is always coming up with weird but awesome RP ideas all the time that you should definitely give a look! He's got one starting out right now by the name of Wizard Blast It's all about Mechs, Magic, and general awesomeness, while also having other unique RP's in the works. He's super creative!

 

But don't think this member just visits the Rp section, heavens no! He's super active in Downtown. Spreading his love for Japanese music and randomness around threads like RPA Family and the Rep Machine our Member of the Month is truly a sight to behold. 

So who is our comedy loving, funky fresh, Onionhead MOTM?

Why you guessed it!



Spoiler: Dun Dun Duuuuuuuuuun 




Dire Hoef!

Let's all show some love for November's MOTM!

----------


## Summeralla

CONGRATULATIONS!! Enjoy the new name.

----------


## Liono

CONGRATTSSSSS

----------


## Griff

Called it the second I saw an Onion. Congrats Hoef!  ::D:

----------


## Kris



----------


## .Karma.

Congrats Hoef!

----------


## Omac

I'm surprised this didn't happen sooner. You deserve it, buddy! Keep up the amazing work.

----------


## Rha'az

Hoef my bud! Finally you got the honorable title of MoTM. Congrats my buddy!

- - - Updated - - -

You actually deserve this. After all the troubles you've faced you deserve this piece of honor.

----------


## Dire Hoef

Spoiler:  Unbridled Excitement Inbound 





















One of my favorite Japanese EDM songs




Thanks yall! The ONIONS APPRECIATE THAT IS GIVEN!

----------


## P.K.

CONGRATS  ::D:  <3<3 -huggles uncle hoef-

----------


## m139

Congratulations! You are awesome!

----------


## Preach

Congratulations Hoef!  ::D:

----------


## Tatsuke

Congrats! ^^ You deserve it!

----------


## Miss Devil

Congrats

----------


## Dnafein

Grats hoef

----------


## Technitius

Congrats! About time a vegetable wins this.

----------


## TheBarbarian

Awesome. You deserve it Hoef  ::D:

----------


## MadameX

Hey! A late Congrats to you!

----------


## Kiki

Late to the party...


BUT CONGRATS  :(cake):

----------


## MidKnight

Hey Congrats!!! Keep up with the tunes!

----------


## Price

Yay Hoefy!

----------


## Mysteria

Congrats Hoef!  You deserve it!

----------


## Sinderella

Congrats!

----------


## Argon Jaden

Congratulations Hoef!!!! *ultra-mega-hyper-glomp* *noms your arm* Om Nom~♪  :X3:

----------


## Celina Halina

This is so amazing! Congratulations!!

----------

